# General > Sport >  Caithness Pro Wrestling - Northern Fights - Saturday 25th May 2019

## NewsBot

Sport.Caithness.Org has posted the following article:

*Caithness Pro Wrestling - Northern Fights - Saturday 25th May 2019*

[IMG]//sport.caithness.org/image_cache/na665_tn.jpg[/IMG]
The main event of northern fights 2019 on the 25th of May! Lucha DS v Lad v Glen Dunbar for the Undisputed Title!.   Saturday 25th May 2019 - 6.30pm British Legion, Thurso..   [Read Full Article]

----------

